# suche für meinen Sohn eine Fischbildtafel



## kiesewetter (20. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

mein kleiner ist ganz heiß auf`s angeln und hat im nächsten Monat Geburtstag.
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Fischbildtafel-Poster von unsere heimischen Gewässern (Süßwasserfische).

Einige Varianten habe ich schon bei Amazon u.ä. gefunden, nur irgendwie nicht das richtige.#d
Endweder sind die Abbildungen / Zeichnungen nicht Naturgetreu so dass diese Fische nicht so aussehen wie aussehen sollten.
Wenn Fische Fotogafisch dargestellt waren fehlten einige Fische und diese z.T. halb küchenfertig abgebildet waren.

Hat jemand eine gute Idee, so dass er bald die Fische die er fangen will/kann verinnerlichen kann. #6

Besten Dank im Voraus.

Bernd


----------



## Anglerprofi05 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche für meinen Sohn eine Fischbildtafel*

schau mal hier...

http://www.google.de/#hl=de&q=fischarten+poster&meta=&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=&fp=9008024fdcb5abe


----------



## Denni_Lo (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche für meinen Sohn eine Fischbildtafel*

Ich kenne keine Tafel die Deinen Anforderungen nahe kommen würde. Die offiziellen vom Fischereiverband ausgegebenen Karten und Poster sind alle samt eher bessere Zeichnungen als Naturgetreue Abbildungen.

Wobei das nicht das Problem darstellt, die Fische der selben Art sehen im selben Gewässer ja meinst nicht sehr ähnlich aus und wen man die aus verschiedenen Gewässern vergleicht werden die Unterschiede noch krasser.


----------



## Ahrendpower06 (20. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche für meinen Sohn eine Fischbildtafel*

Was ist den mit Buchhandlungen die,müssten sowas haben.#6#6


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (23. Mai 2010)

*AW: suche für meinen Sohn eine Fischbildtafel*

das hier finde ich ganz gut gemacht, ist aber aus der Schweiz
http://www.marcus.ch/grafik/fischen/fischposter_ch.jpg

und sonst fänd ich das hier noch recht gut
http://www.planetposter.de/eur-s-fische/eurosuess.htm


----------

